# Stack Offset Connections



## olc (Feb 3, 2011)

NY State IBC - I have a five story building where the stacks will offset just below the second floor. Because this is less than 4 branch "intervals" from the top I can connect on the offset or within 2 feet of it. OK so far? The second floor bathroom groups want to be connected either on the offset or within two feet above the offset. I think I can do either but which is better if I have a choice? I have reference that says I should connect to the horizontal offset at least 10 diameters downstream from the riser.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

olc said:


> NY State IBC - I have a five story building where the stacks will offset just below the second floor. Because this is less than 4 branch "intervals" from the top I can connect on the offset or within 2 feet of it. OK so far? The second floor bathroom groups want to be connected either on the offset or within two feet above the offset. I think I can do either but which is better if I have a choice? I have reference that says I should connect to the horizontal offset at least 10 diameters downstream from the riser.


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

what he ^^^^ said please:yes:


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

Is it cast or PVC or abs?


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

waldrop said:


> Is it cast or PVC or abs?



Clay I think :yes:


----------



## Fredsait (Jan 11, 2011)

olc said:


> NY State IBC - I have a five story building where the stacks will offset just below the second floor. Because this is less than 4 branch "intervals" from the top I can connect on the offset or within 2 feet of it. OK so far? The second floor bathroom groups want to be connected either on the offset or within two feet above the offset. I think I can do either but which is better if I have a choice? I have reference that says I should connect to the horizontal offset at least 10 diameters downstream from the riser.


My code is slightly different (Canadian National Code), however this might help, we used to have the rule of at least 10 pipe size diameters downstream. Now it says, when you have an offset in a stack that is in a building of 2 or more storeys and has a fixture unit load of 30 or more fixtures units discharging upstream of that offset, that any connection must tie in at least 1.5 m or 5 feet downstream of the riser.

hope this helps....Fred


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

We prefer an intro before they receive advice.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

Lol poor Fred... :whistling2:


Lifer..


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Instructors :whistling2:


----------

